# SkyscraperCity Panamá | Actualización de Normas 2023



## RecHub (Jul 11, 2015)

*SkyscraperCity Panamá |Actualización de Normas 2023*

Al participar en este foro, usted está sujeto a las reglas acordadas por la administración de SkyscraperCity y automáticamente acepta las reglas mencionadas a continuación que se aplican a hilos, publicaciones, mensajes privados y perfiles de usuario.

Tenga en cuenta que este es un foro internacional con una audiencia diversa. Sea respetuoso con todos los participantes porque este tipo de cooperación es esencial para permitir que SkyscraperCity prospere.

*Recordatorio general*

SkyscraperCity no tiene responsabilidad por el contenido publicado por sus usuarios;
La opinión de los foristas no refleja necesariamente la opinión del Titular y Moderadores;
SkyscraperCity, por motivos de seguridad, registra la IP y el servidor de acceso del autor de los mensajes publicados y la moderación tiene acceso a los contenidos editados.
Las reglas pueden ser cambiadas de acuerdo a las nuevas necesidades que surjan;
*1 - Inscripciones:*

1.1 - No está permitido usar más de 1 nick (nombre de usuario/registro por usuario). Cada forista debe poseer y participar con una sola inscripción en el SSC.

1.2 – Los usuarios suspendidos o baneados no pueden utilizar otra cuenta de acceso (incluso prestada o creada).

*2 - Participación/Contribución:*

2.1 - No se permite (de cualquier forma) el acoso, incitación, humillación, agresión, insultos o amenazas (de cualquier naturaleza) a foristas, moderadores o terceros(esto incluye naciones o nacionalidades o etnias o grupos sociales). Cabe mencionar que las publicaciones con indirecta e ironía también pueden ser catalogadas como agresión u ofensa en ciertos casos;

2.2 - Queda expresamente prohibido contenidos violentos, vejatorios, desnudos (parciales o totales), intolerantes y/o prejuiciosos (sexuales, regionales, religiosos, políticos y de cualquier otra naturaleza), ya sean explícitos, implícitos o sutiles, incluyendo palabras, imágenes, gifs y videos;

2.3 - No están permitidas las rivalidades, ya sea entre localidades (ciudad vs ciudad o país ), políticas, sociales o de cualquier otra naturaleza;

2.4 - No se permiten en el foro palabras de jerga baja y contenido de connotación sexual/para adultos, ya sea explícito, implícito o sutil, incluidas palabras, imágenes, gifs y videos;

2.5 - Está prohibido utilizar el foro para spam, publicidad y/o promoción comercial, incluso por los propios usuarios y sus actividades profesionales;

2.6 - No están permitidos:

Recetar - Recomendar medicamentos o procedimientos médicos;
Doxing / Doxxing | Exponer datos personales - Revelar la información de identificación de otros usuarios, exponiendo su privacidad;
Flood | Acaparar – Hacer Muchas publicaciones seguidas;
Offs| Desviar tema - Mensajes que distorsionan los hilos;
Saturar con duplicados - Contenido idéntico o similar publicado en varios hilos;
Trolling | Troleo - La intención de perturbar los hilos.
*3 - Contenidos externos:*

3.1 Las imágenes deben contener la cita/crédito del nombre del fotógrafo o autor o propietario y el link de la imagen. Si todas las imágenes en la publicación son del mismo autor, no es necesario poner los créditos en todas las fotos, solo indicar después de las imágenes en la publicación. ¡Solo decir que las fotos fueron tomadas de Flickr, Panoramio y similares, no es correcto! Estos sites son comunidades virtuales de fotógrafos profesionales y aficionados que brindan apoyo para que sus imágenes sean publicadas, por lo que es incorrecto citar solo el site anfitrión ya que los derechos de autor pertenecen a los fotógrafos.

3.2 Contenidos externos generados en sites, blogs, redes sociales..., tales como noticias, encuestas, rankings...

No está permitido copiar la noticia completa, elija el párrafo que mejor se adapte al tema.
Es obligatorio publicar el site directo a la página fuente de donde se tomó la información.
o De nada sirve citar la fuente o poner el site a la página principal del portal. Esta medida se adopta para facilitar que cualquier persona pueda acceder rápidamente a la fuente de las noticias publicadas, vea el ejemplo a continuación:

✅ Correcto: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/ambiente/ult10007u611236.shtml

❌ Incorrecto: www.folha.uol.com.br

Las noticias y sus títulos deberán publicarse íntegramente tal como se publicaron. No se tolerará ninguna modificación.

Contenidos enlazados como youtube, instagram, twitter... no es necesario indicar el site, si automáticamente redirigen a la fuente.
*4 - Moderación*

4.1 - Las decisiones no están sujetas a la aprobación de los foristas. Las deliberaciones son solo entre el equipo de moderación;

4.2 - Los moderadores son imparciales con respecto a las acciones realizadas. Discutir en hilos sobre las deliberaciones de los moderadores y administradores puede dar lugar a la suspensión del login. Si no está satisfecho con alguna acción realizada, comuníquese con los moderadores a través del “Start conversation”, anteriormente "PM".

4.3 - El equipo de moderación se reserva el derecho de actuar en cualquier otra situación no prevista por las normas antes mencionadas, cuando lo considere oportuno.


*Moderación Panamá:*

@Josedc | @Jaykar

*Super Moderación Latin American & Caribbean Forums:*

@Gratteciel | @Harryx5 | @Josedc | @Martin H Unzon | @Phcg | @RecHub​


----------

